# Game Thread for the week of 3/9: Kings vs. Lakers, Blazers, & Suns



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings (27-35) at L.A. Lakers (44-18)



> *Tipoff:* 6:30 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Staples Center
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Finally a win vs. a Pacific team! And I only saw the last 3 minutes of the game:sad:

Kings slip past Lakers



> The City of Angels was buzzing with Lakers fever on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> With a San Antonio loss earlier in the day, Kobe Bryant and Co. had a chance to extend their lead in the Western Conference. This game, like every one from here on out for the Lakers, was of the utmost significance. Yet against a Kings team that seemingly has nothing in the standings to play for, the Lakers fell 114-113 at Staples Center. It was the Kings' first victory this season over a Pacific Division team.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

LOL @ Ron-Ron. Did he even play in the 4th quarter?


















Yeah, I thought it was going to be good.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings collar victory over Lakers



> "Kobe popped his collar in Sacramento, and the Kings' fans weren't too happy, so the best thing was to have a chance to pop it back," said Artest, who didn't play the last 16:30 of the game. "That's all I wanted to do. I didn't care if I didn't score a point.
> 
> "I wanted one game, to run across the L.A. court and show everybody. (The jersey) says 'Kings.' I wish it said Sacramento."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tonight's Game: Portland (34-31) at Kings (28-35)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m. •* Where:* Arco Arena
> 
> *TV/Radio:* CSN; KHTK (1140 AM)
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Artest solid in Kings' victory



> Ron Artest looked up, focusing in on the fan yelling his way.
> 
> "That's six steals, Ron," the man repeated as Artest walked on the court with a little more than three minutes remaining in the game Thursday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Box Score - Kings 96, Blazers 85

Artest: 22 Points (8/12 FG) and 6 Steals









Udrih: 14 Points, 8 Rebounds, and 7 Assists


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zJwPnMuCxjk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zJwPnMuCxjk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Today's game: Kings (29-35) at Phoenix (43-22)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where: *US Airways Arena
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings cannot keep pace: The Suns assume control in the second quarter and sweep the season series 4-0.



> This was Shaquille O'Neal years later, 16 years in all and amid the latest challenge of his illustrious career.
> 
> But when he took a pass in the low post in the first quarter at US Airways Arena on Saturday night, he looked no different than his younger self as he pulled a power play on longtime foe Brad Miller. O'Neal leaned back on the Kings' center and turned toward the baseline, his massive frame moving Miller as the layup fell through and the foul was called.
> 
> ...


----------

